#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Shipping US to Udon Thani region

## DailyLunatic

Hello all,
Looking for an inexpensive way to ship from Oklahoma USA to the Udon Thani area.  Actually a small village outside Udon.

Previous life I shipped to Philippines using a company that held until they had a full container.  At destination, package could then be picked up in major Philippine city rather than door to door.  It was not fast, but was a great way to move the garbage... uhhh... garage sale items my then wife would send back home.  Unfortunately, the company with which I was familiar does not ship to Thailand.  Looking for something similar.

Not looking for speed, but would (obviously) prefer one with a reasonable track record of non-pilfering.

Household goods/books, artwork, and a stoutly built heirloom wooden rocking chair. 

Guessing:
50-70 lbs for the goods/books. 18"x18"x36"
50 lbs for the art. Bulky but lighter. 40"x40"x24"
Need to speak with shipper to determine if chair is worth dealing with. unknown weight/dims

Suggestions welcomed...

----------

